# Look 565, 585/ultra weight limit



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi

Im 84 kgs and currently looking at purchasing a look frame - either a 565 or 585. So i went to my LBS who told me to forget it - that with my weight i should go for a scott cr1 instead and that look frames are to soft for my weight. So my question is: is my lbs really right about this and is a 565 or 585 really to soft for me because of my weight? Further, will the 585 Ultra make a diffrence? All feedback is appreciated 

Cheers,
Jesper


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

*No problem.*

Hi Jesper,

I'm 95kg and ride the 585 ultra without problems.
There are several threads about the issue in this forum.

/Roy


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Roy,

Yes i noticed your post. I was just wondering whether i needed to go for the 585 Ultra instead of the "standard" 585 because of my weight...

thanx,
jesper


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

ezzy said:


> Hi
> 
> Im 84 kgs and currently looking at purchasing a look frame - either a 565 or 585. So i went to my LBS who told me to forget it - that with my weight i should go for a scott cr1 instead and that look frames are to soft for my weight. So my question is: is my lbs really right about this and is a 565 or 585 really to soft for me because of my weight? Further, will the 585 Ultra make a diffrence? All feedback is appreciated
> 
> ...


Look frames have no weight limit, that said it is realistic that people realize that if they are significantly larger than the average person you need to take this into consideration regardless of what bike your buying

a 565 or 585 will be perfect for you, i'm 83kg, i work for Look Canada and I've been riding a 585 for two seasons now with never a thought in my head about the weight


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Jesper, your LBS is out of line. I ride a 595 origin @ 90 kgs. The bike has no flex, rides like a rocket and is super comfy. This is not even an issue. Prevoiusly I rode a Look KG461 and had no problems there either.


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

ezzy said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> Yes i noticed your post. I was just wondering whether i needed to go for the 585 Ultra instead of the "standard" 585 because of my weight...
> 
> ...



Personaly I do'nt think any of the 585's will disapoint you, and your weight willl not be an issue.

My opinion; Just go for the one you like best.

/Roy


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

to roy, sirbikealot and locomotive1

thanks for your replies. reading the forums i never got the impression that 80-90kgs should be a problem for the look frames and was therefore surprised by the comment of my lbs. I always suspected that my lbs was a jerk and now i know! - well he had no look frames in the shop but was ready to sell me a scoot cr1 - which he had in stock.....


----------

